# first complete Hive exam



## brianbonner (May 10, 2012)

it was finally warm enough 70, and calm enough to risk keeping the hive open; I only open a 2 bar width.

Everything looks pretty good I can see all the empty used brood cells which is most of the hive. 

approx 12 bars with full combs 1st bar empty send bar started.

OK I forgot to look for the queen, but I know she is there

some of The brood combs require 1/4" spacers on the rear long ago I noticed it started to get to fat for the 1-3/8ths spacers and now at the very front it started to get to wide and go off a bit, so I turned the little comb that was going off more around and put a spacer betweeen it and the full comb off; i did this in the rear long a go and it worked.

All in all I am very happy considering the install from hell. i am still amazed at how gently they put up with me without smoke or and protective gear.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

brianbonner said:


> i am still amazed at how gently they put up with me without smoke or and protective gear.


I'm assuming you meant you wear no protective gear by that statement? We had a beekeepers here a while back who thought the same. She opened up her hive one day without any protection because she swore she was "one with the bees". Well she's been dead since then so you may want to re-consider given the fact that colonies are moody and aren't always consistent in their demeanor.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems that people with their first hives in the spring and on a good flow feel good about not wearing a veil but when September rolls around and their face is so swollen that they can't see or go to work they change their minds. Give em time Charlie!


----------



## brianbonner (May 10, 2012)

Wow, well we will see, i am not one with the bees, or a friggin hippy, the bees put up with me is all, for now, i cannot see crap through a veil. 

I will say i am sickj of hearing that story passed all over the net about the women one with the bees being dead, I mean literally it is everywhere, so i do nto give it much traction as this same women is in every country of every state.

I think you want me to be careful as bad things happen, but that does not mean it will happen, but i do appreciate the concern as I know it is meant in that way. also understand not everyone does things the same way, and I rarely do with my livestock, I do things my way and I am aware of the dangers; my risk my responsibility.

But seriously, I know the short typing in the forums may sound like ppl are being smug and condescending, but that is rarely the intent.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Holy cow, how many stings did the woman who was one with the bees get? I'm one with the bees as well, as long as I have a jacket and a veil they never bother me!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

She probably only got one sting and had a fatal allergic reaction. Happens with bees, peanuts, oysters all the time.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Crazy, you would have thought she would have known that.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

My father knew he was allergic to bees but got stung and his heart stopped before the ambulance could get there. The put a needle through his chest into his heart and injected adrenaline I think. They got his heart started thankfully.

Also worked with a guy who was deathly allergic to peanuts. Before a shift he ate some cereal that was in the employee lounge. It had minute amounts of peanuts in it. He barely made it too. Some are not so lucky.


----------



## brianbonner (May 10, 2012)

I have 2 EPI-Pens, epinephrine auto injectors, just in case. No ambulance is coming up here and the Hospital is at least an hour away. I always hope for the best and plan for the worst!


----------



## brianbonner (May 10, 2012)

That should read 1-3/8ths BARS not spacers. I am surprised that they started getting wider as I have seen no honeycomb yet


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if there is a test for this?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's one of the most recent deaths in California. This particular case is one where a bee suit was used. 
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2011/apr/20/bee-sting-kills-popular-el-cajon-based-youth-pasto/

I couldn't find the one about the woman on line but I was told she had multiple stings to the face and neck.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

So a double sawback veil would have saved her life (possibly).


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Now I'm going to see if I can get a prescription for an Epipen. I would hate for something bad to happen.


----------



## brianbonner (May 10, 2012)

every bee keeper should have one and no DR is going to turn you down on this one


----------

